# Dependant child visa of a dependant work visa - HELPPPP



## Wonderspring (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi there,

the situation is as follows.

My wife has been issued a student visa, since she is studying a subject which is on the Long Term Shortage List, then I, her husband am granted an open work visa.

The question is:
Are the children, age 7 and 10, considered as international or domestic students?

Anybody been there, done that???

The issue is this, that I have had countless phone conversations with INZ and this has been confirmed that the children are domestic students, ie not paying international fees.
However, the case officer is of a different opinion and wants to issue a visa that the children have to pay interntional fees.


----------

